# Custom Bow Wrist Slings for Sale



## tybird (Apr 8, 2011)

Custom bow wrist slings made to order that are guaranteed for life! 
You won't find a better wrist sling on the market. 
 I hand braid each wrist sling with MIL-SPEC 550 cord, to your specifications for a custom fit. I have over 40 colors to choose from and countless color combinations. I can match the color of your bow or your favorite sports team. I also make some of the best duck and goose call lanyards you will find as well as other products. 

 Discounts offered for bulk orders. Please contact me for more information.
[email protected]


----------



## c'neale (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey man im interested in those sunglass lanyards shoot me an e-mail
[email protected]


----------

